# old mans new lathe



## hammers-n-nails (Sep 28, 2009)

you think this is big enough for the home model shop? my dad bought it last week from an heavy equipment dealer in town. its capacity is 36.5 in and 84in between centers. and it will go down to 6rpm and has a 25hp motor. it was built in nov1941 and was origanally installed in an allis chalmers factory in springfield, ill. we like to never got it into his shop, damaged both the weather strip above the garge door and the panel beside it(16'x12' door) its weight (about 20,000lbs) overloaded the biggest forklift avalible by about 5000lbs. but because of its size,age and difficulty in moving lathes of this size can be purchased at a more than reasonable price. just wanted to share.


----------



## hammers-n-nails (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## dparker (Sep 28, 2009)

Hammer N Nails: Other than my first thoughts of envy were----that ought to be big enough to make some wobblers on.
Good Luck and happy turning------don


----------



## New_Guy (Sep 28, 2009)

LOVE MONARCHS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

she looks good for nearly 70 did you get come any of the original accessories like the steadies?

have you got any plans for it like taking on odd jobs?

thanks for showing it looks great Thm:


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 28, 2009)

wow that is a hobby lathe. 
you should be able to do some serious 1:1 scale parts on that. bet dad is a happy camper. 
Tin


----------



## rake60 (Sep 28, 2009)

A 68 year old Monarch lathe is just beginning to break in.
It will be around and in service a lot longer than a new
one bought today.

Nice find for your Dad! Thm:

Rick


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm glad it wasn't me lifting one end to get it in the shop ;D  ;D

Nice find, enjoy it 8) 


How many bloke's does it take to change a chuck :

CC


----------



## Lakc (Sep 28, 2009)

I really love my engines but that has cannon barrels written all over it. :


----------



## hammers-n-nails (Sep 28, 2009)

yeah new guy it did come with a big pile of cobbled-up tooling and such most of it is scrap it came with 3 and 4 jaw chuck tailstock chuck centers and the like but nothing fancy i dont think they did much precision work judging by the crudness of the tooling. as for what hes going to be doing with it i dont really know, were getting ready to start a 1/2 scale farm traction engine and theres a few parts on it that will be too big for the other lathe but besides that i dont know.

rick i told him the same thing when he was thinking about buying it, an old american or european lathe would be just as good or better than a brand new chinese

as for the chuck id estimate its weight at about 300lbs, hes got a pedistal crane of an affair that my father in law scrounged from work back in the other shed that might have to be installed to make changing chucks and large workpieces possible/easier/safer

another thing i forgot to mention is that you can cut threads up to 3/4 thread per inch, i havent ever heard of such a thing.


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Sep 28, 2009)

with 3/4 per inch you (or he) could get into the mining industry or deep core oil drilling.
My initial responce to seeing the first pic was something like holly....
That thing is a beast.
-B-


----------



## 1Kenny (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice find. Once had a 25" swing x 6' center to center. Should be able to do a lot with that one.

Kenny


----------



## David Morrow (Sep 28, 2009)

What are the width & height of the cutting tools ? I have a bunch of really large ones that are of no use to me. Some .630" x .630 and some .500" x .500. I'd be happy to give them to you for postage costs if they are of any benefit to you.


----------



## lathe nut (Sep 29, 2009)

Glad for you, that is a work of Art, not a lathe, bet Dad is glad not counting you, I can hear it running now and realize the many fun hours in front of it, happy chipping, Lathe Nut


----------



## rake60 (Sep 29, 2009)

The 6 RPM would be good for that 3/4" thread capability.
Those old dog and friction cone and cup clutches don't always
release the first time you drop the lever. You learn to slap them
in and out of engagement with a bit of authority.

The lathes I learned on 30 years back were of that era.
I miss them in the work environment. 

Rick


----------



## lathe nut (Sep 29, 2009)

Rick they are the best in my book, I found on that a fellow had that come from Port Author, Texas at a ship yard, it did look a little more fancy that the other lathes, had brass shifting levers and the other Items were brass just a great looking machine, I could see in my mind what it could look like polished up, the fellow wanted 3,500 dollars for it, tried to hold out and get him down, dicided to call Monarch to see the story on that lathe, gave here the number and she said it was shipped that for the navy to build tarpedos , she said that they buy them back to make 'CNC machines, stalled to long someone got it, shame on me Lathe Nut


----------



## black85vette (Sep 29, 2009)

That is really cool. 

My wife caught me drooling on the keyboard and just had a one word response: "NO!"  I think she is being unreasonable just because it would have to go in her parking spot.


----------



## cfellows (Oct 8, 2009)

25 Horsepower? At 220 volts, that would pull about 85 amps if my conversion is correct? Wouldn't be able to run the air conditioner at the same time.  :big: 

Chuck


----------



## malcolmt (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi Chuck
Forget me if i am wrong, And goodness knows i have been wrong before (just ask any of my previous girlfriends) lol. Is that not 28. something per phase therefore 85 Wiggly Amps / 3 = 28. ?

Kind regards

Malcolm


----------



## cfellows (Oct 8, 2009)

You could be right, Malcom. My knowledge of electricity is pretty much limited to DC and single phase AC. So, here's question, does three phase current require (2) extra wires?

Chuck


----------



## kf2qd (Oct 8, 2009)

THree phase requires 3 wires + ground. Single phase has 2 wires (L1 & Neutral) + ground, 3-phase has 3 wires (L1, L2 & L3) + ground. Hopefully you don't have to work with corner grounded delta or some other old wiring plan...

Three phase is great for running in forward and reverse. Switch any 2 wires and the motor runs in reverse. Need it to run forward, just switch any 2 wires. Has much better starting torque than single phase, and it is common to got from forward and just "bump" reverse. (Every Bridgeport operator get real good at this...)


----------



## cfellows (Oct 8, 2009)

So it would be ~28 amps per wire. I'm guessing the electric company charges for 85 amps, not 28... :big:

Chuck


----------



## cfellows (Oct 8, 2009)

Back to the original thread, that is a hongkin' big lathe... and it is a beauty!

Chuck


----------



## hammers-n-nails (Oct 8, 2009)

well boys to answer your disscussion the motor i think says something around what you are talking. were running off a phase converter since hes miles away from any 3phase service but it only uses 9 amps per 110v 1ph leg under no load, but the multi-meter says its taking 250amps to start it!! its not going to get used that much so cost to operate isnt that big of deal


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Oct 12, 2009)

I work with 3 phase 480 volt on a daily basis. I haven't seen enough variables to make a confident reply, but I believe 250 amps would turn any residential wiring to liquid.
What voltage are you using?
Again I am not completely sure I have gathered everything from the previous posts but a 25 hp 480v motor should be about 30 - 40 amps.
And yes that is a huge lathe, I would have to build a shop around it.
-B-


----------



## hammers-n-nails (Oct 12, 2009)

its running on 220volts through a phase converter, and it only draws 250 amps for about 1 second.but comming off a 100amp service in the shop, it does dim the lights a bit ot start it, we have no intention of maxing out the motor when cutting. the 9 amps at 220v is just for the motor to keep itself turning, the meter being on the single phase side of the converter. but yes you are right it uses a substantial part of the shops electrical capacity to run it, upgrades are planned for the future.


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Oct 13, 2009)

Keep an eye for hot spots in the wiring from the motor all the way to the outside service.
Sounds like it will be ok.
I have a 9000 watt powder coat oven with a mechanical contactor to regulate temp, it kept burning up solid state components.
It keeps to 400 degrees +/- 2 degrees.
With the contactor smacking on and off about once a second at times the lights get a work out.
I dont use any other machine tools while baking parts, I am afraid I will burn up a board in the mill or lathe.

&#8593;&#8593;&#8593;&#8593; Sorry for the ramble I was trying to explain the last sentence &#8593;&#8593;&#8593;&#8593;

-B-

p.s. &#9786; I dont want to scare you, just inform &#9786;


----------



## Jadecy (Oct 13, 2009)

You could do some serious scale-up model building!!!! How about a huge traction engine? I guess that would be 1:1 though wouldn't it! ;D

Every time I look at a new, big piece of equipment my wife smacks me 

It's probably a good thing for now because I am out of room as it is!!!

*I am really glad that machine did not find its way to the scrap yard!*


----------



## kvom (Oct 13, 2009)

> A 68 year old Monarch lathe is just beginning to break in



Mine's only 67 y/o, so I need to wait another year it seems.  ;D

As an experiment, I put the 10EE in back gear and turned the speed control to the minimum. Spindle was turning about 5 RPM.

My smallest thread capability is 3TPI, although I have the gear train set for finer threads, meaning 12TPI is my min. without swapping the gears around.


----------



## hammers-n-nails (Oct 13, 2009)

as a matter of fact jadecy the next project is a half scale traction engine, the steel for the boiler is getting rolled this week, but really i suppose you could build all the turned pars for a full size,exept the fylwheel. and yes im also glad it was saved from the scrap man also, and he only gave abot 1 1/2 times srap value for it so that wouldnt be out of the question in some cases.
kvom i dont know how big of lathe a 10ee is but this one here only goes to 6rpm. also all the threads are cut with the same gears (up to 48 tpi) it just has a 2 speed gearbox a 3 speed gearbox and the regular 8-10 position change lever to acomplish that, i suppose they did this to keep from having to man handle the gears i dont know how big they would be. however this machine does have its issues, its had a hard past 20 years at the equipment dealer.


----------



## Kermit (Oct 14, 2009)

On the electrical connections:

I do hope you have this converter 'direct' connected from the service panel. Often this is called hard wired. If you are using an outlet, be aware that many residential houses use a daisy chain wiring scheme and you may be pulling all that start up current through several twisted connections somewhere else in the wall or ceiling. This will work for awhile but sooner or later one of the connections will super heat from oxidation and a fire will occur inside the walls.

Warning, warning warning. It won't happen the first time, maybe not at all, but could destroy your house. be certain with your power wiring for that monster.


An observer of many electrical problems caused by faulty connections,
Kermit


----------



## ttrikalin (Oct 14, 2009)

Lock the door cause I'll come with my buddy chris and we'll carry it away in his Prius. My only worry is if it'll stain the back seat, cause it's old and all.  oh:


----------



## hammers-n-nails (Oct 14, 2009)

yeah kermit its hard wired on a dedicated 60amp circut, had to run a new conduit and its running on 0guage i believe wire. the owner of an electrical contractor in town was over there the other day to figure out was wrong with the new(1950's) horizontal mill ,wich is on the same circiut but ony one can be run at a time through the phase converter, and he didnt see anything wrong with it, wasnt much could bewrong with it really. ive been in construction for about 5 years and the old mans been in it for about 25 15 of that being the gereral superintendant so things of this nature been done before, now the wiring on the back of the afore mentioned mill is another story(quite complicated)

good fun ttrikalin whats a prius weigh 3000lbs?


----------



## steamer (Oct 15, 2009)

setting up for some clock pivot work are we? ;D


Dave


----------

